# My new Abu Garcia Soron STX20



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey everyone, I just picked up my new Soron STX20. It feels so sweet right out of the box. Can't wait to use it. I am going to fill the Superline spool probably with 20 or 30lb Stren Superbraid or 10lb Berkley Fireline. It is going to be mounted on my 7'0 St.Croix Triumph rod. 1pc Medium power, fast action.

Here is the pics!


----------



## angry Bob (Mar 20, 2009)

I went with the 20 too.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 20, 2009)

angry Bob said:


> I went with the 20 too.



Ya, thats the best size. You can do anything with it.


----------



## angry Bob (Mar 20, 2009)

So now we're Lund brothas, and soron brothas. I had both mine first though.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 20, 2009)

angry Bob said:


> So now we're Lund brothas, and soron brothas. I had both mine first though.



Haha ya we are. LOL, this is my 2nd Lund though. I used to have a 2003 1700 Pro Sport. Got it September 03. Got the Tyee on August 23, 2007.


----------



## angry Bob (Mar 20, 2009)

LOL Ya got me. I have an 04 explorer, but mine's a bass slayer.


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice combo! =D>


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 20, 2009)

angry Bob said:


> LOL Ya got me. I have an 04 explorer, but mine's a bass slayer.



Hehe, whats the specs on your Explorer?



Jim said:


> Nice combo! =D>



Thanks alot. I really like it. Its growing on me lol. Actually as I am typing this, I am looking at it lol. :lol:


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 20, 2009)

I am just jealous. I just wish Lund made a good performance bass boat. Dad has a '74 that he used to be restoring, but somehow this little thing called job, kids and wife halted that. Best built tinny I have ever laid eyes on. Still have excellent features. Only issue is, they are now owned by Brunswick. Yuck.


----------



## angry Bob (Mar 20, 2009)

Oops now that I think of it, it's an 03 explorer I bought unused in 04. It's a 1675 with a yamaha 75 four stroke tiller.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 20, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> I am just jealous. I just wish Lund made a good performance bass boat. Dad has a '74 that he used to be restoring, but somehow this little thing called job, kids and wife halted that. Best built tinny I have ever laid eyes on. Still have excellent features. Only issue is, they are now owned by Brunswick. Yuck.



Lund does make amazing boats. Shame their not part of Genmar anymore.



angry Bob said:


> Oops now that I think of it, it's an 03 explorer I bought unused in 04. It's a 1675 with a yamaha 75 four stroke tiller.



Very nice! How fast does that Yammi get you? I had an 80 4 stroke on my old Pro Sport.


----------



## angry Bob (Mar 20, 2009)

I had it at 32 on a gps a long time ago. I'm on the trolling motor alot more than the outboard.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 20, 2009)

Thats similar to what my Pro Sport ran. 

By the way, Did you use the superline spool on your Soron yet?


----------



## angry Bob (Mar 20, 2009)

No I haven't yet. I see that it's shallower than the regular spool. I still plan on using it but I'll still be putting the mono backing on like I always do. I like the way they made both spools look the same. My other reels the spare spool isn't as nice looking as the main.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 20, 2009)

I think I am going to try out the superline spool and see how it goes.


----------



## angry Bob (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, It's not that I don't believe it will work, I just don't like to fill an entire spool with braid. Too much of it gets unused that way.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 21, 2009)

angry Bob said:


> Yeah, It's not that I don't believe it will work, I just don't like to fill an entire spool with braid. Too much of it gets unused that way.



Today, I spooled her up with 10lb Berkley Fireline. It laid the line in very neat and precise, I cvant wait to use it.


----------



## angry Bob (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll be putting 10lb spiderwire stealth on mine.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 22, 2009)

angry Bob said:


> I'll be putting 10lb spiderwire stealth on mine.



Very good, you should let me know how that goes for you.


----------



## angry Bob (Mar 22, 2009)

Will do. I'll be pairing it up with my 6'6 med action crucial rod. My jigworm combo.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 22, 2009)

angry Bob said:


> Will do. I'll be pairing it up with my 6'6 med action crucial rod. My jigworm combo.



Sweet, I got mine for casting light crankbaits for Walleye and Bass. I also will use it trolling for Walleye. Going to try Fluorocarbon on the spare spool.


----------

